# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Marriott Resort Pattaya
Hotel Marriott Resort Pattaya (ehemals Royal Garden Resort); letzter Besuch: 2003?
Region: Eastern Seaboard
Stadt: Pattaya
Lage: Sehr zentral direkt an der Beachroad und Second Road (dort Haupteingang); Verkehrsanbindung sehr gut durch Song Taews, Shoppingcenter direkt nebenan mit Zugang von der Lobby aus das Royal Garden Plaza
Preise: über Asiarooms etwa 113-125 Euro je nach Saison für die günstigste Kategorie
gebucht über asiarooms, Bezahlung über Kreditkarte online, Abwicklung mit Voucher;
Qualität: Service gut; Zimmerausstattung, Sauberkeit: gut; Frühstück: haben wir nicht gehabt
Sehr schöner Garten, dort auch der Pool
Eignung für die Familie: gut, preislich insgesamt etwas höhere Kategorie;
Besonderheiten:
...
Gesamturteil: etwas gehobeneres Hotel, dennoch zwanglos in der Kleidung, Bedienung rundum gut, gute Lage; Wir waren zufrieden, den Preis finde ich aber (mittlerweile) etwas unattraktiv, zumal für ein Marriott etwas enttäuschend.
Parken: Parkplätze direkt vor dem Hotel, ansonsten kann man auch die Tiefgarage des Einkaufszentrums nutzen.

----------

